# Bad wall - Paint ideas?



## Leenders (Apr 13, 2006)

We're doing a kitchen renovation. And we have one wall that is in really bad shape, it's got small dents from previous bad mud jobs and looks like paint peeled and they painted over it. This wall is the backsplash wall to the countertop.

Instead of doing a whole wack of repairs on this wall what about a textured look on that wall? We've been looking at those "decorative" rollers. We found a few we liked and it looks like it could work. 

Anyone ever try this method?

Anywhere I could find some pictures?



Thanks!

Leenders


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you want an inexpensive method put up some aluminum flashing as your backsplash. Depending on the size, it is rather cheap. A 10' x 14" peice sells for under $10. Looks like stainless.

Or you could just remove the old wall surface and replace with drywall.

Or you could go over with tile as long as the surface is sound.


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

If the wall is real bad, I would just replace the sheetrock. And if it's not too bad, I would do what redline said with the flashing. I'm not aware that a decrative roller adds texture itself. I would say it adds a decrative effect. In the long run, fixing the wall is better than "quick fixing" the wall. Please dont be the type to want to just cover it up. It's just worse for the next person. If you need help with repairs, just ask someone in here or read up on the subject. Hope this helps


----------



## DaveH (Jun 5, 2006)

You can always laminate some 1/4" drywall over the existing area as well. Tape and mud as normal then finish with a few good coats of semi gloss. You don't want to do a quick fix. It sounds like that's what you are already having problems with isn't it?


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*Texture Patterns/designs*

Hi Leenders
A textured look would be great especially for patching a bad area but because it is the splashback wall would it be possible that water splashing will be a problem onto the texture 
if you want some picys of texture designs using various tools click on one of my links below, click onto the book cover then download the free preview
all the best 
Dale


----------

